# Triathlon tips



## BigJimmyBovine

Got my first ever triathlon on the 24th, it's a super sprint so not mega distances, 368m swim, 11km bike and 3km run. I'm not doing it to be competitive, just to finish it for myself. If I have fun I may look toward doing a proper sprint event and train more seriously for it.

I'm a little nervous to be honest, can anyone offer any tips to maximise my enjoyment and minimise messing around at transitions?

Thanks, James.


----------



## Bustanut

Hydrate and eat well the day before. Also rest up for three to four days beforehand. I’ve not done triathlon but have done plenty of half Marathons and found this makes a massive difference for what fuel you need on the day. At one point I was carrying a camelback and gels but found they made me feel sick after the event. If I did the above I could run the full distance and only need water to see me through. I would also feel fine after. Good luck.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Thanks for the advice.

My pre-race rest has actually been somewhat longer than the 3-4 days planned, minor ankle roll on a run 2 weeks ago, gave it a week and then had a few runs on it but not been doing anywhere near the amount I was before. This week will probably be a short swim and slow longer run and nothing more.

I've tried a few energy gels for longer sessions and found they didn't really help, something for recovery after though has made a massive difference.

I'll be doing some research into what to eat the night before and the morning of the race, little worried about breakfast with it being a 7:20 start


----------



## ncd

One thing I can suggest is practice cycling then running. Your legs will feel weird when you first start running after the cycle transition. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I found that, I've practiced it a few times and my legs want to go off at a stupid pace for the first 1/2km! I'm actually struggling most with swimming then running the same day, hopefully it's because I'm doing far more in the pool than I will be on the day


----------



## A&J

BigJimmyBovine said:


> *368m swim, 11km bike and 3km run*.


Very short event. Youll be done in under 1h...dont panic, dont exaggerate, dont overthink it. Have fun and enjoy. Practice transitions between events (switching shoes & clothing) will save you a few minutes.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Oh yes, definitely short! Was overweight and lazy 6 months ago and this is just so that those sessions in the gym were towards something. If I end up enjoying myself and start some structured training I may do a sprint or longer.


----------



## t1mmy

Honestly just enjoy it. Don’t worry if you end up faffing about in transition.


----------



## chunkytfg

A&J said:


> Very short event. Youll be done in under 1h...dont panic, dont exaggerate, dont overthink it. Have fun and enjoy. Practice transitions between events (switching shoes & clothing) will save you a few minutes.


Definitely the bit about over thinking it!

Transitions are all about keeping it simple!

Assuming you use a number belt....

Small towel on floor by side of bike, 2 pairs of shoes for cycling a running. Cycle shoes at the front running at the back. Helmet on top of cycle shoes upturned and loosened off and unclipped so it just plonks on your head easily. Race belt also unclipped and lasted over top of helmet.

Run from pool to bike, belt on(number at back), helmet on while slipping feet into shoes. Do shoes up, grab bike and run to mount line. Job done.

Dismount bike and run into transition with bike, rack bike, helmet off, shoes off, running shoes on, run to transition exit while turning number belt round so number now on front. Job done.

When you set up transition, walk yourself through it from entry to exit, working out where your bike is and where you have to go.

It's a short event, don't bother with gloves, sunnies, gels etc. You won't really need them.

Keep it simpl!

And most of all, enjoy yourself! Remember it's supposed to be fun! It'll hurt but in a fun way:lol::thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Wow, some in depth tips there. Thanks! Simplifying it a bit more than that though. No number belt, just a t shirt with number pinned, cycling in my running shoes too. 

Found out that the run is further than advertised when I signed up, around 4.5km but should be ok. I had to declare an estimated swim time per 100m which it turns out I'm faster than too which I'm hoping won't cause problems in the pool with slower swimmers in front, although I'm not sure it's actually possible to be slower than me!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Wow, some in depth tips there. Thanks! Simplifying it a bit more than that though. No number belt, just a t shirt with number pinned, cycling in my running shoes too.
> 
> Found out that the run is further than advertised when I signed up, around 4.5km but should be ok. I had to declare an estimated swim time per 100m which it turns out I'm faster than too which I'm hoping won't cause problems in the pool with slower swimmers in front, although I'm not sure it's actually possible to be slower than me!!!


In that case it's crazy simple. Hang the shirt on the bike in such a way as you can just grab it and throw your head throuh it. Remember being wet makes it awkward to get on.

Forgot to say if you're putting socks on put baby powder in them and roll them up like a condom so you can just roll them onto wet feet:thumb:

As for the swim just tap the swimmers feet you catch as you get to them and then pass them at the wall. Should be fine. :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

That's a good tip on the baby powder, I keep meaning to put some on my spare inner tube anyway. I was thinking of a microfibre towel just to dry my feet off enough to get them in socks but it sounds loads easier than wrestling with them. 

Just want it over and done with now so I can tick it off!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Done, enjoyed it and apart from the first lap running never felt uncomfortable. Wasn't last out the pool, was very quick out the first transition compared to others thanks to some advice here but in the end was probably last of the 8 in my event. Got to wait on times.

Very pleased considering 6 months ago I weighed nearly 50lbs more and couldn't run for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Well done, you can do anything if you really want, thumbs up!!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Results just been posted online. Distances slightly different to what I said at the begining, not sure why they changed them. 336m swim, 11.5km cycle and 3.5km run. Took me 54:30, 11:48 off the winner and 6th of the 9 who entered.


----------



## ncd

Well done, bet you felt great afterwards! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

